# 2021 adventure



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

My back yard is a wreck. I have a tulip poplar tree that's shaded my yard to death and I've got a hell of a poa problem. I'll likely renovate it this year and put down TifTuf.

This weather's colder than usual so I haven't gotten to start much yet. Today I sprayed the apple and peach/plum trees with Horticultural oil, Captain, and liquid copper. Hopefully I can stay on top of the black rot and weevils this year and actually have some fruit. I'm planning on pruning next weekend when the frost risk is over.

Next weekend I'm planning on scalping and putting down pre-emergent. Will probably call around during the week to price sod too


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Sprayed this disaster with Certainty




Probably going to try to get some topsoil delivered to do some re-grading and fixing areas where I've had runoff issues and order some TifTuf


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Got my soil tests back today and I've got a ton of work to do. Put down some lime on some areas and found out something's wrong with my sprinkler controller so that derailed the rest. Had to order a mini HDMI cable so I can figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Curious, a Mini HDMI Cable for the controller


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Buffalolawny said:


> Curious, a Mini HDMI Cable for the controller


Open sprinkler Pi.

Got the software problem fixed, think my transformer is toast though.

Scarified the back yard to get up a crusty layer of who knows what off so it would absorb water/lime. Put down 115 pounds of lime on my back yard and moved the flip-flop sprinkler around everywhere to water all the lime in.





Going to try to pick up a new transformer in the next couple of days and do all of the spring maint on the irrigation system so I'll be good to go.

The plum tree is about to explode into leaves and the peach and apple area all covered in buds. Probably will do another Horticultural oil and copper treatment today.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Decided to limb up my tulip poplar to reduce the shade time in the back yard



Put in a french drain to hopefully take care of a water issue


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Fruit trees are blooming


----------

